# Flying With Fish - For Photogs Who Travel & Those Who Want To Travel Smarter



## FlyingWithFish (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd like to introduce those of you who travel to Flying With Fish (www.flyingwithfish.com)

Flying With Fish was created in late 2006 with a simple goal, to help photogs travel easier, more effectively and smarter.   Since the creation of Flying With Fish it has grown far beyond how I imagined a site that I assumed might run out of topics in 2 months. 

The information on Flying With Fish is primarily aimed at photogs and helping them travel safer, choose bags, choose gear selections, keep their gear safe, pick seats, deal with visas, etc etc etc.   Much of the information however is also good for anyone who travels. 

As of January 2008 I assumed I had 10 readers, and maybe my Mom checking in once a week (because, well she's my Mom).  Since that time I have learned I was being referenced by not only sites such as the Strobist and Scott Kelby quite a few times, but by Popular Photography and PopPhoto.com (who has actually had me answer reader mail for them).   I have also been the featured guest on two national photo talk radio shows. 

Outside of the photography biz, my expertise in traveling as a photographer has found me, and Flying With Fish, featured on ABC News's Good Morning America, on the Canadian national radio network Corus, and quoted and referenced in The New York Times and the International Herald Tribune.

........so traveling as a photog?  Feel free to check out www.flyingwithfish.com

Have a topic I have not covered?  Let me know by dropping me an e-mail at fish@flyingwithfish.com 

Happy Flying!

-Fish


----------

